# Bilder



## McSascha (22. November 2007)

Moin,
kann mir wer sagen warum ich mir z.b wenn ich mir unter Addons das addon Quartz angucke und da sind doch immer bilder und die kann ich mir nicht angucken und so allgemein auch nicht!
Kann mir wer sagen woran das liegt?



Danke


----------



## Imbachar (22. November 2007)

Wo sind da Bilder???


----------



## McSascha (22. November 2007)

die scrennshots


----------



## Carnificis (22. November 2007)

McSascha du meinst auf der bufed.de seite wo man sich die addons auch downloaden kann oder?^^


----------



## McSascha (22. November 2007)

ja! und nur noch nen beispiel wenn ich mich bei aol einlogge und unter sport gehen sind da auch keine bilder da kommt dann eine fehlermeldung mit egend ein  steuerelement


----------



## Isegrim (22. November 2007)

*verkneift sich jeglichen Kommentar zu Klischees über AOL-Nutzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *

Bitte verlinke einen Screenshot (Bildschirmphoto) der Fehlermeldung bei aufgetretenem Fehler des Nichtladens von Bildern. Solltest du nicht wissen, wie man das anstellt, gibt es hier eine Anleitung: http://www.supernature-forum.de/637941-post1.html


Das Thema hat übrigens nichts mit WoW zu tun. Hab&#8217;s deshalb mal ins Unterforum PC-Technik verschoben.


----------

